# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace >  Anybody want professional quality VHS to DVD digitizing?

## GunnyFreedom

Hey everyone, because of the computer hardware and software I already have, I have most of what I need to do really quality work digitizing magnetic media.  I have a line on someone offering a 1 month no-interest loan for $500 to finish up with the pro-level VCR and capture card, but I want to make sure I have enough business to make that back within the given time period.

So, is there anybody here interested in just under market-rate VHS digitization at the best quality you can get?

One of my primary marketing points will be 100% discretion guaranteed, in addition to quality levels that the $30-a-tape people can't even touch.  I'm looking at $25 a tape for 1-5 tapes, $20 a tape for 6-10 tapes, $15 a tape for 11-25 tapes, and $10 a tape for 26 tapes or more.

----------


## Deborah K

Yes, I'm interested.

----------


## kathy88

Discretion guaranteed home porn FTW!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Sweet!  If I can line up $500 in business in the first 30 days, I am going to pull the trigger on that loan.

----------


## kathy88

Let me look around and see what I saved on VHS.

ETA: My two posts are NOT related to each other

----------


## CaseyJones

may I move or copy this to the Marketplace subforum?

----------


## Deborah K

Glen, I have to find them, I have them stored, but I have all my kids' school functions, etc. still on video and have always wanted to convert them.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LMAO - I don't care what's on it, being a super-libertarian at heart my notion of 'discretion' is a matter of principle.  Also, I plan to use this to build up operating capital for the NSA-Proof computers.  I'll be operating under the name "Discreet Digital" - probably a DBA from a dormant company I have laying around.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> may I move or copy this to the Marketplace subforum?


Of course, I stuck it in off-topic so it would stay away from political stuff, but if there is an actual on-topic forum for it than i missed then please do.

----------


## CaseyJones

> Of course, I stuck it in off-topic so it would stay away from political stuff, but if there is an actual on-topic forum for it than i missed then please do.


ya Bryan created the Marketplace awhile back, Gage sold his old camera lens here

----------


## Deborah K

I am officially declaring this:




> Discretion guaranteed home porn FTW!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Glen, I have to find them, I have them stored, but I have all my kids' school functions, etc. still on video and have always wanted to convert them.


You won't find better quality.  The equipment I'm looking at is the best output you can get with on-board error correction.  There is an awfully good chance (unless you have a $1000 VCR) that the DVD output will look better than what now plays on your home VCR directly.

----------


## kathy88

Wow. But.... I thought only Collinz could declare officiallness? I am truly humbled. I've never won the internetz before. I may put it on a tee shirt with the date. It's my number three child's birthday today, so I'll have no problem remembering. I wonder if I could get the local paper to do a story on it. I wonder if there's any coffee left... Look! a butterfly!

----------


## Deborah K

> You won't find better quality.  The equipment I'm looking at is the best output you can get with on-board error correction.  There is an awfully good chance (unless you have a $1000 VCR) that the DVD output will look better than what now plays on your home VCR directly.





Kewl!

----------


## Deborah K

> Wow. But.... I thought only Collinz could declare officiallness? I am truly humbled. I've never won the internetz before. I may put it on a tee shirt with the date. It's my number three child's birthday today, so I'll have no problem remembering. I wonder if I could get the local paper to do a story on it. I wonder if there's any coffee left... Look! a butterfly!




I would say you're in rare form today, but you usually crack me up so...

Happy Birthday to yer youngin, btw.

Oh....and the Collinz can bite me!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Let me look around and see what I saved on VHS.
> 
> ETA: My two posts are NOT related to each other


Perfect!  This is the best opportunity I have seen yet to scrape a survival out of my native skills, while saving up the money to start building and selling the NSA proof computers.

----------


## kathy88

> Perfect!  This is the best opportunity I have seen yet to scrape a survival out of my native skills, while saving up the money to start building and selling the NSA proof computers.


It's a really good idea Glenn. And a cheap buy-in to get a solid business up to raise immediate capital.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It's a really good idea Glenn. And a cheap buy-in to get a solid business up to raise immediate capital.


That's what I figured -- and I'm really good at it, and I already have Adobe Final Cut (legal!!!) sitting around on my computer doing nothing.  It's running off of an SSD so the work would be really fast.

----------


## brooks009

> Discretion guaranteed home porn FTW!


I used to convert 8mm to VHS. You would be surprised how much porn we got! Most of the people that bring it in had no idea their parents had porn on their home videos. We had a no porn policy so we would have to tell them we could not convert because of porn. Faces were priceless.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I used to convert 8mm to VHS. You would be surprised how much porn we got! Most of the people that bring it in had no idea their parents had porn on their home videos. We had a no porn policy so we would have to tell them we could not convert because of porn. Faces were priceless.


Me I don't care what the content is as long as it isn't an FBI agent trying to entrap me.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I know most of the folks on here never knew a world with VHS tapes  but it's a good bet their parents had tapes they may want to preserve.

----------


## kathy88

My sister had my parents' 8mm converted to VHS. I would LOVE to get those digitized. I'm going to give her a call tonight.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Well between here, Facebook, and Twitter there was clearly enough interest to justify it.  Equipment is now inbound and should arrive here something like Monday.

I got a JVC SR-VS20U (Professional line) VCR with on-board error correction -- best playback south of $1500 

and a Blackmagic Design Intensity Pro HD Capture Card -- full 1080p-3 capture even though the VHS is only NTSC, should reduce artifacts to a bare minimum.

I'm using Adobe Premier Pro on a 2010 Mac Pro to process the video.  

So _truly_ this will be top quality work, and I will offer custom splash screen intros, custom DVD labeling, and custom DVD case labeling for those who are interested in paying labor for value added services.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I'll also have a web-page up in 24-48 hours listing services with the ability to take PayPal and credit cards (through PayPal) until volume justifies a merchant account setup.  For local business, I'll be able to do cash, check, or charge, and can physically swipe cards on my square through my iPhone.

----------


## TaftFan

Are you familiar with The Conservative Caucus? A while back I requested they put all of their episodes of Conservative Roundtable on Youtube, and the guy who works there said the episodes where on VHS and he wasn't able to convert them.

There are a lot of cool people who were interviewed on that show. I would see if they are interested.

http://www.conservativeusa.org

----------


## GunnyFreedom

http://1discreet0.com/

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## Carlybee

I may be interested in getting some of my son's old choir performances put on DVD...just have to dig through boxes to find the tapes.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Hey, Gunny, can you do Beta?

----------


## Suzu

I want old audio cassettes put on CD. Can you do it?

----------


## willwash

I am interested in this as well.  Can you give some details about this NSA proof computer project too?  (In non-computer geek terms)  I might buy one of these some day as well.




> Well between here, Facebook, and Twitter there was clearly enough interest to justify it.  Equipment is now inbound and should arrive here something like Monday.
> 
> I got a JVC SR-VS20U (Professional line) VCR with on-board error correction -- best playback south of $1500 
> 
> and a Blackmagic Design Intensity Pro HD Capture Card -- full 1080p-3 capture even though the VHS is only NTSC, should reduce artifacts to a bare minimum.
> 
> I'm using Adobe Premier Pro on a 2010 Mac Pro to process the video.  
> 
> So _truly_ this will be top quality work, and I will offer custom splash screen intros, custom DVD labeling, and custom DVD case labeling for those who are interested in paying labor for value added services.

----------

